# Welcome to Tall Talk



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Oddly enough, all this time we didn't have a forum dedicated to general discussions and news specifically about skyscrapers. Most of these sat in the architecture section, but now this one is it. Here we'll also post press releases or other announcement that reaches us. 

Enjoy!


----------



## AsianDragons (Jan 8, 2010)

i swear i only saw this forum today, was it created today???


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great idea, Jan! :cheers:


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Great initiative.  It looks much more orderly.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

AsianDragons said:


> i swear i only saw this forum today, was it created today???


didn't have coffee this morning?


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Let's think big! kay:


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

This will be great! how will it work? just general threads with articles and news about skyscrapers? talking about advancements in construction techniques? all of the above?

edit: nevermind, backed out and saw all the threads. I get it now LOL.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ what are you doing in the "for mods only" thread anyway?


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

well I guess you will just need to promote me to fix that problem!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ take a number and have a seat please and prepare for a long wait.


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

You making fun of the Cougar Hunter???


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Edit


----------



## IrilWorld (Mar 10, 2012)

hmm


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Aggasi said:


> Hi Jan,
> Found this forum while searching some stuff and found informative threats with great pictures so joined the forum. I will try to be active to learn more from here and hope to make some friends also.


Welcome, and enjoy the forums!


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

oh wow took me some time to see. i was like huh, what is that?


----------



## amansen (Jul 14, 2012)

hi jan..

It's very appreciated to have this general discussion forum..

Nice..Thanks to share..


----------

